# Yay! Lion babies!



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, not yet. She is nesting  I am excited! It has been a year and half since I have had baby lions. Back then I worked mostly with otters and shadeds, this time I want dilutes, shades and selfs. Steffi is a broken himi, I am honestly not sure of her color. I believe black but she has such little color. All himis I have had in the past where black and their points where very dark, Steffi's is light but not blue or chocolate looking.

She had been nesting for a week, constantly moving the hay. Night before last she stopped. She started laying around like a fat cat and I knew it was close! I started giving her small pieces of fresh Lavender. About an hour ago she started in her box. Just digging and chewing but now she is carrying the hay around!

She is HUGE! I expect at least six. This is her second litter, her first one was of one huge DOA I was told. I expect better luck this time. I will foster if I have to. I will get me some little lions.

Oh, and she is bred to a broken blue so CHARLIES :bunnydance:I love charlies.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats! Pictures soon when they come!~!!!!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 29, 2010)

We have fur  !!!!!!!!!!!! I swear, I feel like every litter is my first  When it stops getting exciting I shall stop breeding.


----------



## tashiahouse (Mar 29, 2010)

YAY! I love baby Lionheads..lol

I wish Lionheads stayed babies forever.


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 29, 2010)

that is so exciting!! after reading this i checked on my pregnant bunny and we too have fur!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 29, 2010)

EEEKKK! What is your bunny, Sarah????


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Mar 29, 2010)

My lion is nesting tooinkbouce:

She should be popin any time now:bunnydance:


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Steffi is done nesting, she has a pocket full of fur but she has yet to explode. *sigh* I am so use to them popping them out as soon as they are done nesting :/ Ugg.


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 29, 2010)

Fergie is a mini lop and the daddy is a lionhead named Jasper. So I am hoping for some lop eared lioheads. She pulled her fur and then plopped herself in a heap beside the nest so now I am anxiously awaiting little babies soon!!


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 29, 2010)

Samantha and Rachel this is so exciting we are all going to have little babies soon!!


----------



## la~la~land (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay! :bunnydance:Good luck! I can't wait to have some more baby bunnies :inlove:


----------



## thelittleladybug (Mar 29, 2010)

AWWW excitinnngg!! One of our rabbits that came in just had four lionhead/dutch. They haven't gotten their mane yet but i'm super excitied! They are almost 10 days old. I LOVE babies!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Mar 30, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> Samantha and Rachel this is so exciting we are all going to have little babies soon!!


Yes we are!!:bunnydance:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

My 3 Doe's are Due on the 31st. They arent doing anything today! They were just using their nesting boxes as litter boxes


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't WAIT for the pics! It's going to be a lionhead explosion of cuteness.


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh Misty, I hope they took and are just being silly!! She didn't kindle last night but then it was hard for anyone to concentrate with my youngest yelling all night...don't most babies cry? Anyways i hope that you guys have healthy little kits with pics posted of course!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 30, 2010)

Jumping up and down in my skin!!!! I was up every couple hours lastnight and finely at 7 AM I knew she was close. She was nesting again. I got up at 7:45 and came in to make me breakfast. I fed the chickens, came back in. Seemed like ni time passed. Checked her again and she was nesting. So I put water to boil for tea. 8:13 came around I went and checked and BABIES!!!!!! When I walked in she had had two and popped the other three would while I watched and snapped pictures.

I had never saw a doe kindle like her. I have saw many does to fat to reach all the way down but they still did what they could. Steffi on the other hand layed on her hip and birthed like a cat! Very weird. But it did make for greating viewing and picture taking.

It was a very bloody birth so the pictures may be to gruesom for some people. I have one where she coughed and... well, she looks like a feeding Vampire.

One broken black DM doe and four pink bucks. All should be Double Maned, two are for sure, but I am not sure if the sire is single or double. One looked like maybe a tort but I am very unsure since they where still wet. Could be Himis so it may be two weeks before I am sure. *shrugs*

I will upload the pictures later today.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

PICS????? i am very excited for u!!!


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh wow congrats!! Nothing yet with miss Fergie I am so anxious and keep checking on her. Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats!! Mine arent doing anything today either! I was checking the Standard Rex and she bite me! Dang her!


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 30, 2010)

OOh that sucks! Fergie growls so I steer clear of her while cleaning her cage and now that she is so close to kindling I keep a safe distance.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 30, 2010)

Neena attacked me yesterday but just scratched. Each time she comes at me I get her out of the cage  She has slowed down on the aggressive launches, now she seems to jump into the box and eye me.


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 30, 2010)

I have never been scratched but hubby has been bitten by her. He was so upset by it because up until a few days ago she had not changed her behaviour towards him only me. So Samantha any pics yet? I am getting so anxious waiting, every time I hear her changing the nest around I peak and I think I am annoying her. I put a towel over her cage so she could have some privacy but I am going crazy waiting.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry that I am torturing you. I shall post them soon, promise.


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 30, 2010)

Yay!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah! I will check on my girls at 1 am! To see any difference.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Mar 30, 2010)

yay babies!!inkelepht:

I have to stay clear of my lionhead Misty too. She leaped at me this morning growling so i hope its close


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 30, 2010)

Piccy piccies!!!!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 30, 2010)

Here, here they are. Durring the birth and right after. One of the pinks now has light broken coloring. Not sure if it is blue or not but I hope so


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice! I hope when I wake up in the morning! There will be babies!! 

How do you know just before the momma haves babies?? Does she have mucus coming out or what like dogs do??


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 30, 2010)

I can just tell. When you have bred for so long and watched so many does kindle you just get this sence, or I do. I can just tell by how they act. It is much easier to spot when they are in your bedroom as well, haha.


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 31, 2010)

Last night she pulled more fur went crazy again then plopped her butt and still nothing. I am starting to think this is false seeing as she keeps repeating the same nesting behaviour with no result. I thought I saw movement but it may have been wishful thinking. Your babies are way adorable and making me want tocheck Fergie again!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> Last night she pulled more fur went crazy again then plopped her butt and still nothing. I am starting to think this is false seeing as she keeps repeating the same nesting behaviour with no result. I thought I saw movement but it may have been wishful thinking. Your babies are way adorable and making me want tocheck Fergie again!


Sarah... Your Fergie is Due as same as mine today! I went out there maybe 30 min ago and they arent doing anything yet! Just give her time...


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 31, 2010)

I am going crazy because her and I both are new to this and so I am anxious about whether everything will be okay or not. I just wish there was a way to know she was about to go into labour. The poor thing is huge!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

What day did you bred her?


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 31, 2010)

she bred herself on the 1st i didn't plan this one but now that it's almost here i am super excited what about you when did you breed yours?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> she bred herself on the 1st i didn't plan this one but now that it's almost here i am super excited what about you when did you breed yours?


I put the 2 girls ( wooly, rex) at the person's house the night of 27th and came and got them the day 28th of Feb.. The dutch got bred on the 28th of Feb. So today would be 31 days. I'm thinking they will have them Early in the morning.. I will go check at them at 1am to see! Some people say the have them between 1am and 7am...

How is yours doing???


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 31, 2010)

She is sleeping last I checked I know she should probably not be due for another day or two but she pulled fur 2 nights ago and I was told they usually do that no more than 2 days before they pop.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

hmm, Some bun's might do it. But none of my girls did. Even the one that did have babies on the 17th.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 31, 2010)

The longest I have had a doe go between pulling fur for the first time and kindling was 18 hours. I have only ever had two does pull fur more than 3 hours before having their babies.

I know a French Lop breeder who's does would ALWAYS start nesting four days before they had them. The day she gave the box is the day they nested. It was only her Frenchies, too. When she experimented with AFL and ND neither breeds did it.

Then, I knew another French Lop breeder who's does who rarely pulled fur or fed their babies till the day after they had them. I do not know why. They told me they would have them in the nest boxes then go rest and the next day pull fur and feed them. I believe they had a heated barn.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 31, 2010)

I know a little more about the babies. It seems like the sire must be a single mane. We have a DM broken black doe, SM broken blue buck, DM charlie blue tort? buck, DM charlie unknown buck and a still pink buck that I am unable to tell if he is DM or SM or even is markings or color, although I am learning toward charlie. He has mega tiny ears


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

I have an question about my LionHeads, I hope you know the answers? What kind of mane does mine have?? (Single,Double,None)

Buck!






Doe!





And here's our boy that we only had him for 2 days!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

And what color would you call the 1st two rabbits?


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 31, 2010)

The second rabbit has a double mane, the third a single (Although I would wait until Pamnock to come in and confirm.. I am new)
The first lionhead though really should be pet only since he has no mane..

Edit: I thought you said you weren't going to bred the first one anyways becasue it has no pedigree? Or am I just assuming too much?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

oh! Too late for that for the 1st. He as such pretty coloring on him. He haves gray spots on hes belly..


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 31, 2010)

So you did breed him?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> The second rabbit has a double mane, the third a single (Although I would wait until Pamnock to come in and confirm.. I am new)
> The first lionhead though really should be pet only since he has no mane..
> 
> Edit: I thought you said you weren't going to bred the first one anyways becasue it has no pedigree? Or am I just assuming too much?


Hmm, I dont think i didnt say that!! The 2nd picture one had her first litter on March 17th and she lost them. The babies looked like an broken. So my aunt told me to rebred her to picture #1


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe I was thinking of someone else then.
But I don't knwo what your aunt was thinking..no offense, but he is very poor quality lionhead..and a breeder should only try to improve breeding standards. 

I am sure he isn't pedigreed, so I also don't know why, as a breeder, your breeding unpedigreed babies, and poor quality ones at that.

I also hope you also didn't already rebred your doe, after losing a litter so soon...


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

The best to rebred is after she had her litter. That is the best time to be fertile. I had a few people said it was okay to breed her that day, so that's what i did. You can show a rabbit that dont have an pedigree! If they dont find new homes after they are 6-8 weeks old I will keep them.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I hate to take the thread away from teh OP and her beautiful babies!

Its best you start your own thread so the professionals can come in and address this.

And the purpose of a pedigree isn't just for showing; its for ensuring health and the breed standard, none of which that first lionhead has (and probably your doe?). I also read through your blog, so I don't have much more to say. If you want to listen to your aunt and "couple" of people, there isn't much to talk about!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 31, 2010)

Edit: sorry Op,

But misty, you did say they were just pets.
"The Doe and the father are just pets"
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54927&forum_id=8


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 1, 2010)

How do you tell the difference between DM and SM I know I was told that you can only tell in the first few weeks so I was curious. I can't wait to see more pics as there fur comes in.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 1, 2010)

When they are new babies the double manes have no fur on their flanks(hips) and face cheeks. The fur on their head is longer and thinner than that on a single mane or no maned rabbit when they are babies.

On older rabbits double manes' face is wool insted of fur, which makes me think Misty's buck is a double mane since it looks like his ears and head is short wool. Whether he has mane left does not change his genetics. The first doe is a double mane and the second is a single because her wool is so long and her face is fur insted of wool. See, there is slight diffrences that the trained eye can see *wink*

The colors of your lions is chestnut agouti for the buck, black for the first doe and the second doe I am pretty sure is a blue tort since she is so light.

Also, it is not possible to get a broken from two solid parents. The baby(s) that looked broken would be double manes. Your aunt should know that if she knows much of anything about lionhead breeding and color genetics. *shrugs*

I will get new pictures today of my babies!!!!!!! It was confirmed that the sire is a single mane so that explains it. It looks like two of the bucks are broken lilac or something, they are VERY light diluted. It may just be that the blue is lighter on the double manes than the single mane, I am unsure. The other baby is still pink and is a single mane. You can not see that it is a single mane but I rubbed his flank against my lips it felt smooth, not like skin on the double manes felt. His head is also not got the long thin hairs.

My lionheads are not pedigreed(I pick type, health and the lines breeding record over a peice of paper that people lie on everyday) so their lineage is unknown. I will be keeping information on them so they can be pedigreed down the line.

Technically you do not need two pedigreed parents to write pedigrees for them. Many people will simply take what you know so that if they breed it to a pedigreed animal they have some information on that parent even if it is just it's parents. There is currently a breeder here in kentucky that is being sued for faking pedigrees. I have been jokingly told by other breeders "No, I do not pedigree, but I can go write you up a fake one if you want *wink wink, pinch pinch*".

I am buying my lionheads for the type, look, and color that -I- want. If they have pedigrees I will buy them but if not I am not going to sweat it. If I am breeding typey healthy animals a peice of paper should not matter, not on a non-accept breed anyway.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2010)

The 3rd picture.. He was an black tort.. Thats what hes pedigree said anyways! But he was 4 months old and died 2 days after we got him!!

Anyways, cant wait for pictures of your babies


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2010)

That's what my aunt told me that the babies for the lionhead that you can write there pedigree down


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Apr 1, 2010)

yay! my lion had her babies today! inkelepht:She had 3 one really pink one and 2 dark ones.This is my first litter of lions:biggrin2:


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 1, 2010)

EEKK! Pictures!!!!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, I know I said I would get new pictures today but it was a busy day. Hot today, yuck. I took out the wire cages I had Neena and Steffi in and insted made stacking NIC cages for them. I needed their cages outside and I had loads of grids sitting doing nothing so I thought it was best. The NICs are lighter and easier to move for cleaning anyway. Tomarrow I will have to put cardboard around the bottoms of them so if the babies get out I do not have to worry about Pitten or the dogs eating them. They will start getting out soon, Neena's anyway.

I work tomarrow so pictures will be late tomarrow evening, if I even feel like it. It drains me.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 4, 2010)

I know, I know! I had to lost the USb cord... again. I lose everything. Picture tomarrow I think 

I found out the problems with the colors, why I was so stumped. Steffi is not a broken himi. Want to guess? She is............otter. Yep, otter himi. Either black or chocolate, I am sort of learning toward chocolate :/

So far we have DM broken black otter doe, SM broken blue otter buck, DM blue? tort otter buck, DM black tort buck and one SM buck that is a very creamy white color. I do not know what he is, it is still puzzling. If he was himi he should be white, not creamish like. I have thought maybe a sable point marten but no very distinct points.


----------

